# My wild guppies video



## Gohitit (Sep 17, 2008)

This:


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Very nice fish! You can see where all the modern day breeds get their colors/patterns from! I saw a bit of snake skin in one guppy.


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

Really neat video. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Unicorrs (Oct 19, 2011)

awww cutie patooties! 
always keep them happy!
btw, love the music


----------

